# Kieran Dylan - 30th June 2008 - 4.35pm - 7lb 4oz **Now with pics**



## Rachel

Yesterday around 10am I started feeling slight period like pains low down and also abit of back pain. They didn't hurt too much at first and I could cope with them but from the very first pain they were coming every 5mins. I thought I was in labour but didn't want to get my opes up incase it all stopped. Anyway, by around 11.30am the pains started becoming stronger and I was finding it harder to cope. At 12 I struggled giving Nathan his dinner but finally finished that, put him down for his nap then phoned my mum to come round and take him to my Nans.

When Nathan went I phoned the labour ward and told them about my pains and that they were coming every 5mins and that I was having a hombirth so she said she would phone my midwife then she would phone me back. While waiting for her to phone me back I got in the bath, it was lovely, really helped with the pains. Te midwife phoned while I was stil in the bath and said she would be round in abit to check me over and see how I was going. I was still in the bath when she got here so my mum let her in and she came upstairs to talk to me and said she would do an internal to see how dilated I was and do my BP and babies heartbeat. When she checked me I was 4cm and she said my waters were bulging and would go at any point. Babies hearbeat was fine and so was my BP. I was left to get my nightie on and a pad incase waters suddenly went. By now it was about 2.15pm and the pains were getting unbearable so the midwife set up my gas & air for me (forgot how great that stuff was :lol:) really took the edge off my pains and I felt like I could cope with them better.

The second midwife was called around 2.45pm ish and she arrived shortly after. I was just left to do what I wanted but all I wanted to do was sit on the settee and not move :lol: midwifeskept asking me if I wanted to move and I got annoyed because I was happy where I was. At around 3.15pm I started to find it really hard to cope with my pains and kept saying 'I can't do it, I cant do it' by now I'd got through 3 things of gas & air :shock: was using one every 20 mins. They had only brought four so she had to send the second midwife off to get more :shock: :lol: While she was gone the other midwife done another internal and said I was 8-9cm dilated now but that my waters hadn't broke yet. She said if I wanted she would break my waters when the other midwife got back and that baby would be born pretty much straght after. 

About 4pm the midwife got back with my gas & air and I was really struggling now, still kept saying I couldn't do it so asked the midwife to break my waters for me so she checked babies hearbeat again before doing it and got me to move to a better position for it. She then broke my waters which felt horrible all gushing out :shock: There was loads of water, midwife wasn't expecting it lol. Anyway after that I needed to push and said 'I need to do a poo' :oops: I started pushing and could feel him come down with each push. I didn't bother with the gas & air after that, I just wanted to concentrate on pushing, was biting on the mouthpiece though, lol. After a few pushes his head was out which was nice knowing he would be born in a min and that it was nearly over. I was told to pant while she checked his neck for cord ect then told me to push to deliver the body. After another push he was out and placed straight on my chest, he was crying and was covered in vernix. I was just starting at him, amazed. I then checked he was definately a boy :lol:

I was still holding him when I delivered the placenta, that was a huge relief but felt weired coming out :lol: I had a good look at the placenta and got a pic :lol: She then checked me for tears but I had nothing, not even any grazing :D I still feel sore down there but it dosen't hurt to pee like it did after I had Nathan. 

I then put baby to the breast and he had a good feed off me :D Then midwife got his nappy on and sleepsuit and had another quick check of him then handed him back to me.

Second midwife then left with the placenta, sharps bin and all the equipment. The 1st midwife was still doing paperwork and asking if I needed help doing anything but baby was still on breast and I said I was fine. She then went around 5.30pm I think and said she would phone later to see how we were and that she would be round in te morning. 
When she left I got up and went for a bath and put baby in his moses basket. Was lovely being able to go for a bath in my own home and it was nice to have a bath and feel all fresh again.

The homebirth was great, I loved it. It was so nice being in my own environment and being able to do my own thing in my own home after the birth :D Can't recommend it enough :D 

Baby had his first poo last night, forgot what that first poo was like :lol: 

Got some rest last night and he's feeding well, around every 3 hours :D

Baby Kieran Dylan born 30th June 08 - 4.35pm - 7lb 4oz

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally uploaded some pics of my little boy :)

First cuddle - https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c157/x-rachel-x/BabyKieran-30thJune08-Justborn.jpg

Being checked over by midwife - https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c157/x-rachel-x/BabyKieran-30thJune08-Justborn1.jpg

Couple of hours old - https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c157/x-rachel-x/BabyKieran--1stJuly2008.jpg

Yesterday (3rd July) - https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c157/x-rachel-x/BabyKieran--3rdJuly2008.jpg

Placenta pic (Link incase people don't want to see :lol:)
https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c157/x-rachel-x/Myplacenta.jpg


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations babe! xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congates hunni xx


----------



## lynz

congrats cant wait for the pics xx


----------



## sammie18

congrats cant wait for pics!!!


----------



## kookie

congratulations xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## Frankie

cant wait to see the pictures!!!

sounds like home births are very relaxing x


----------



## lfc_sarah

Congratulations xx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations. Sounds like a very relaxed birth, well done


----------



## Ema

Congats XxxX


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations.....sounds like a lovely birth! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done


----------



## Donna79x

Awww congratulations... sounds like it all went as you wished which is great  x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congratulations hun


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations!

xx


----------



## smartie

great story, congratulations!


----------



## CrystalBell

Congratulations, sounds like an ideal labour!! Can't wait to see the pictures, don't forget to include the placenta pic !!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Loved your story hun,

congratulations, how wonderful.
:happydance:
xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Kelliex

Congratulations on the safe arrival if Kieran Dylan :D 
x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Blob

CONGRATS!! Thats fab :)


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun on a wonderful birth .xxx


----------



## babyblessed

sounds perfect; congratulations and well done :)

even if i am a bit jealous of you giving birth on my due date whe I now 2 days over! :)


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations what a great birth story :blue:


----------



## Lizziepots

Fantastic birth story. Well done and congratulations xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulaions glad everything went so perfect for you x x


----------



## Samantha675

Beautiful birth story love, congratulations!!


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni can't wait to c pics.

xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, that sounds like a lovely birth, :) 

Can't wait too see pics, x


----------



## SpecialGift89

That sounds like a lovely birth. You coped very well. You certainly promoted a home birth very well. Congrats on your baby boy:blue:! x


----------



## Sarah1987

Sounds like an amazing experience, congratulations pet! Cant ait to see the photos :hug:


----------



## sweetsummer

Congrats


----------



## wilbrabeany

Loved reading your story thanks for sharing and congrats.xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thanks everyone :hugs::hugs:

I will get round to posting pics soon, hopefully tonight or tomorrow when I've uploaded them to photobucket :)


----------



## thelilbump

congratulations. sounds like u coped really well -well done :hugs:


----------



## Rachel

Thanks :hugs:

Uploaded some pics now :)


----------



## mommytashaX2

He is so adorable!!! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## babe2ooo

awww wow congrats lovely pic


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! he's adorable


----------



## Kat.

oh what a cutie!! congratulations :)


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats just gorgeous!!

h x


----------



## ~KACI~

He's so cute!!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :D


----------



## xarlenex

congrats, hes lovely xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations he is a little cutie!! xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

He's lovely :) :)


----------



## Rachel

Thanks everyone :D :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## GemGems

Congrats! I cry at every birth story! xxx


----------



## celine

Congrats, you make birth sound so easy!


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations!!! such a little cutie


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, lil cutie xx


----------



## oOKayOo

Aww what a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Sarah_16x

Congrats he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Rachel

Thanks :D :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## elm

Congratulations x

Can't see photos of your lovely baby though - it says they've been moved / deleted? 

:hug:


----------



## Munchkin

Congratulations!


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats!


----------

